# Retrouver la barre d'état de Safari



## claudem4 (30 Octobre 2011)

bonsoir a tous 

suis je sur la bonne rubrique ?

ma question :je voudrais récupérer ma barre de tâches car 

en faisant une fausse manip ,j'ai fais  :supprimer un élément 

et depuis je n'ai plus de barre de tâches et impossible de la récupérer 

sur mon i mac ,mon navigateur est safari ,système léopard 


claude


----------



## Flibust007 (31 Octobre 2011)

==> Safari
==> Présentation
==> Afficher la barre d'outils.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Et comme il est ici question de Safari, navigateur internet, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## claudem4 (31 Octobre 2011)

bonjour 


désolé ,ça ne fonctionne pas !



claude


----------



## Flibust007 (31 Octobre 2011)

Tu peux faire une capture d'écran de la fenêtre de Safari ?
Et l'envoyer.


----------



## claudem4 (31 Octobre 2011)

bonjour 


je te remercie de m'avoir répondu 


malheureusement ,je ne sais comment m'y prendre ...



claude


----------



## akegata (31 Octobre 2011)

pour faire une capture d'écran tout est indiqué* ici *


----------



## claudem4 (31 Octobre 2011)

bonsoir 


j'ai un peu de mal pour faire une capture d'écran... mais ça va venir ...


en allant dans présentation ,je peux ou non masquer la barre d'état ,celle ci semble apparaître en bas de l'écran,il faudrait peut être ? juste la remonter ? mais comment ?



claude


----------



## claudem4 (1 Novembre 2011)

bonjour a tous 


une idée ? 


claude


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2011)

la barre d'etat à toujours en bas. tu parme pas plutôt de la barre des d'onglets ou la barre des signets qui elles sont en haut


----------



## jpultra (1 Novembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si tu a réglé ton petit problème, mais tu souhaites faire une capture d'écran, c'est facile, tu fais :
Majuscule + commande + 3
Tu auras ainsi une capture d'écran totale et après pour joindre ton fichier (ta capture d'écran déposée sur le bureau)quand tu réponds, cherches le petit trombone dans la barre d'outils du Message.


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Novembre 2011)

RQ: pas la touche 3 du pavé numérique celle du 3/"


----------



## jpultra (1 Novembre 2011)

Oui, sur un clavier français, la touche 3, quatrième touche en partant de la gauche, celle du #


----------



## claudem4 (1 Novembre 2011)

bonsoir a tous 


je te remercie ,c'est la "case" ou l'on commence a écrire une adresse internet ,lorsque l'on ouvre le navigateur ,c'est bien la barre de tâches ?


claude


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2011)

Tu vas dans le menu Présentation et tu sélectionnes  "Afficher la barre d'outils"






et tu passeras de ça







à ça


----------



## claudem4 (1 Novembre 2011)

bonsoir 


sympa de m'aider


je viens de faire comme tu me l'a dis ,la hauteur de la bande grise change (suivant si c'est masquer ou non )mais la barre d'outils n'apparaît toujours pas ?



claude


----------



## jpultra (2 Novembre 2011)

Si j'ai bien compris ton problème, c'est la barre d'outils qui a disparu.
Quand tu cliques sur le menu Présentation, tu as soit :Masquer la barre d'outils si ta barre est présente ou Afficher la barre d'outils si ta barre n'est pas présente. Ta barre d'adresse devrait apparaître dans l'un des cas !


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Novembre 2011)

quand tu es sur Safari en haut sur la barre d'outils fait un clic droit puis personaliser la barre d'outils et là tu la rajoute en la faisant glisser


----------



## Flibust007 (2 Novembre 2011)

Je finis par me demander si c'est bien de Safari qu'on parle.
Et si notre ami n'appelle pas Safari un autre navigateur, comme Firefox, par exemple, ou tout autre.


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Novembre 2011)

Ca, c'est du pb...
C'est un phénomène paranormal...

Peut-être que si la hauteur de la barre d'outil change, c'est qu'elle s'affiche bien, mais qu'il n'y a rien dedans...
Il faudrait faire afficher la barre d'outil, puis dans présentation---Personnaliser la barre d'outil, et faire glisser dans la barre, par exemple "Ajouter un signet, Adresse et Recherche"
Juste pour voir...

Après, il restera la solution de virer le fichier Safari.plist.
En principe, il devrait se recréer au lancement de Safari...


----------



## claudem4 (2 Novembre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris ton problème, c'est la barre d'outils qui a disparu.
> Quand tu cliques sur le menu Présentation, tu as soit :Masquer la barre d'outils si ta barre est présente ou Afficher la barre d'outils si ta barre n'est pas présente. Ta barre d'adresse devrait apparaître dans l'un des cas !




bonjour a tous 


j'ai fais comme tu m'a dis ,impeccable!!! je viens de récupérer ma barre d'outils 

un grand merci a vous tous et a toi en particulier 


j'ai une autre demande ;-) 

comment mettre des photos par exemple sur le bon coin ? j'ai déja rentré mes photos avec un apn dans mes dociuments 


claude


----------



## jpultra (2 Novembre 2011)

claudem4 a dit:


> comment mettre des photos par exemple sur le bon coin ? j'ai déja rentré mes photos avec un apn dans mes dociuments claude



Bonjour claude,
Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un a compris ta question, mais moi je ne l'ai pas compris !
Pourrais-tu être un peu plus explicite ?


----------



## claudem4 (2 Novembre 2011)

bonjour 


je te prie de m'excuser 

comment mettre des photos sur le site de vente le bon coin ou ebay ,un forum etc etc 


claude


----------



## jpultra (2 Novembre 2011)

He bien, je te dirais que c'est propre à chacun des sites...
Selon le site tu peux joindre ta photo comme fichier depuis ton bureau ou passer par un hébergeur pour la mettre sur un forum.
Exemple sur Macgénération :

Tu dois mettre ton image en ligne depuis ton site Web personnel ou un hébergeur d'images ( tel que Casimages, imageShack) et après tu suis les consignes expliquées :
http://forums.macg.co/portfolio/ann...age-dans-les-forums-vous-saurez-tout-ici.html

N'oublie jamais que Google est ton ami !


----------

